# Playing in the snow



## Ferin (Jan 21, 2009)

We were all set to get a few inches of snow yesterday. I was planning on getting some pretty pictures of our horses playing in it. Well, the weather forecast was way off.




We ended up only getting a light dusting of snow. The horses still had fun in it and were in the mood to play and I did get a bunch of pictures. But just not what I had planned on getting.

Please excuse the horses! They have very thick woolies, are dirty, and have mohawks.





With a little coaxing Lilly decided to leave her warm stall and see what this white stuff was.











I love this picture!










Phoenix checking things out.











Twister











Kicking it up with Fame.






Fame






Tequila











Sierra even had a blast playing in her boots.


----------



## Ferin (Jan 21, 2009)

And last but not least, Buddy. I love this stallion!



He has an amazing personality and is such a character.





















Sophie even had to check the snow out.






Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Leeana (Jan 21, 2009)

Ferin,

They are all SO beautiful, thank you for sharing


----------



## picasso (Jan 21, 2009)

Very nice. They all look like they are having a great time.


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Jan 22, 2009)

Ferin, They all look adorable and like they were enjoying the day forsure.. I especially loved seen Sierra ~

She is a BEAUTY

Janice Silvio

Amore' Miniatures


----------



## joyenes (Jan 22, 2009)

Gee they are all so beautiful! They looked like they were having a blast. Thanks for posting. Joyce


----------



## Candice (Jan 22, 2009)

Great Pictures!! Your horses a beautiful!!


----------



## tnovak (Jan 22, 2009)

What a great looking herd!!!!! Love Buddy!!!!!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Jan 22, 2009)

They're beautiful,thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ferin (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you all for the nice comments!







Amoreminiatures said:


> Ferin, They all look adorable and like they were enjoying the day forsure.. I especially loved seen Sierra ~ She is a BEAUTY
> 
> Janice Silvio
> 
> Amore' Miniatures


Thanks Janice! Sierra is such a special mare, she is beautiful and has an amazing personality to top it off.



I'm so glad we had the opportunity to purchase her.


----------



## hairicane (Jan 25, 2009)

Great photos!! I see u like a good moving horse, looks like u have plenty of them. I just love Buddy and drool over him every time u post photos. Wouldnt Buddy like to come visit sunny Florida for 1 breeding season



I even have a certain HOF at halter ASPC stallion that Im sure would not mind a visit up your way



. Love the eyes on your Lilly, very striking. I could see her out in my pasture, hint hint




.


----------



## midnight star stables (Jan 26, 2009)

I love all your horses but Twister and Buddy are just TOO AWESOME



:wub



:wub



I honestly wish I bought Twister when I had the chance






I think you should stand Buddy





Great Pictures - Thanks for Posting!!


----------



## midnight star stables (Jan 26, 2009)

Why does Sierra wear boots?


----------



## Ferin (Jan 27, 2009)

hairicane said:


> Great photos!! I see u like a good moving horse, looks like u have plenty of them. I just love Buddy and drool over him every time u post photos. Wouldnt Buddy like to come visit sunny Florida for 1 breeding season
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!



Yep, good movement is on the top of my priority list when I look at a horse. I would love to have the chance to drive Rio one day!!! He has amazing movement!!!



I'm sure Buddy would LOVE to come to Florida for a visit sometime.



And I'm sure my girls wouldn't mind a visit from one of your boys. Buddy will be breeding his first mare this Spring...I'm really looking forward to seeing what he produces.

Hopefully Lilly will end up being a girlfriend for Buddy in a couple years. If she isn't LWO+ we are good to go.







midnight star stables said:


> I love all your horses but Twister and Buddy are just TOO AWESOME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!



Twister is definately a horse that has stolen my heart and he passed that on to his son, as Buddy has also stolen my heart also.



Buddy may get to have some outside girlfriends in the future once I see what he produces. I can think of a pretty little pinto of yours that I'm sure Buddy wouldn't mind having come down for a visit one day.



midnight star stables said:


> Why does Sierra wear boots?


Sierra foundered last September. The vet had us putting frog pads on her which were a pain to have to keep dry and change every week. We found these boots that you can get with a gel insert for foundered horses. They have a padded frog in them that works like the frog pads. And they are so much easier to use and clean. She keeps them on 24/7. Sierra actually had a check-up today and our vet took more xrays of her feet. The xrays showed that with the corrective trimming and the use of these boots her hooves are almost back to normal. After a few more trimmings she'll be 100% back to normal.


----------



## afoulk (Jan 28, 2009)

Ferin,

Great pictures. Thought I saw one in there that I reconized? They all look great even in the winter woolies.

Arlene


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2009)

I love the pictures!!!! We got similar weather up here, but add a couple inches and some ICE (yikes!!!). Great pictures and gorgeous horses


----------



## midnight star stables (Jan 29, 2009)

Just wanted to say again how pretty all your ponies are



Sure hope Lilly is LWO- for you!

Oh, I gotcha 'bout Sierra. I kinda figured that they were for medical reasons. So to hear that she foundered but I'm really glad to hear that she is on the road to recovering!!!


----------



## Marty (Jan 30, 2009)

You sure have a nice colorful group out there for sure. Sierra looks super good and glad she is feeling her oats. Glad you escaped the big snow but I think its coming back! I like the way Lily jumped out of her stall, how cute is that and Tequilla does look kind so tell him I said "ok"


----------

